# Had a hunch!!!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Had a hunch that today may produce? Well it payed off got a couple pompano this afternoon ! Met a bunch of snow birds!:thumbup: All in all a great afternoon and some good dinner!!!:thumbsup: Pompano Joe isn't the only one that can catch fish!!! Haha just picking on ya Joe all in fun!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dinner!!!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice man!!!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

That's some good dinner!!! You just use lemon pepper and butter?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty much Garlic powder too :thumbup:


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Where did you catch them?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Way to go "Chester"!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

marmidor said:


> Way to go "Chester"!!


 bahahahaha too funny hand!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Illinijeff said:


> Where did you catch them?


 E.O.P :thumbsup:


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice catches!!! I still can't seem to get on the pomps this year!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Way to go bro!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice, and you sure did a fine job w/that fillet knife :yes:! I got my personal limit in of one yesterday in WC, thought I'd beat that # for sure as the fish came in the 1st 30 minutes, I met a few Yankees as well, gave them tips on where to eat and such.:whistling:


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Next time you "have a hunch" give me a holler!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

RipinLips said:


> Next time you "have a hunch" give me a holler!


 hahaha man I sure will!!! :thumbup: Gonna be soon I hope!


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

3 weeks ago my son and I caught 14 pomps in about 2.5 hours. Returned two to keep legal. The funny thing was that we had 4 rods tightly spread out and we caught 12 on one rod.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Whats E.O.P. ?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Without a doubt my favorite species of fish to catch and eat. I like to sight fish for them with a jig, but I don't mind sitting on the beach with set lines out and a cooler full of beer either. I'm sure it was good!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Whats E.O.P. ?


E.O.P = East of Portofino


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice looking catch & dinner for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

